# Obtaining Ownership



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

So, I just adopted a horse this month. However, I have not received the paperwork from the previous owner so I can put her in my name. I have a gut feeling it is going to turn into a huge thing. We do not have a bill of sale as she kept making comments about how she "is not a horse snob" and how she would get it to me later. I did get a pre-sale vet check.

My questions are: How do I get her in my name? What kind of paperwork do I need and how do I request it?

The previous owner did mention that when she bought the horse I adopted four years ago, she never put the horse in her name. Will that effect anything. I have known her daughter for 16 years, so I have no reason to think the horse is stolen, etc. It's just that there is some drama going on in her life and if I can do this without causing a rift between my friend and myself, I would prefer it. Any ideas would help. Thank you.


----------



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

Always get a bill of sale, no matter what. It protects both buyer and seller, and prevents situations like this. I don't know what breed this horse is, but for AQHA, APHA, and those types of registries, you will be given her papers that are signed by the previous owner, or in this case, the person before the lady you got her from. Registries do not like skipping owners. If the new owner information on the back of the original papers is blank, you could just put in your info (although that isn't recommended), send the transfer fee, and you will receive the papers back in your name. If the lady you got her from filled out all of the information, just didn't send it in, or if you don't want to skip owners, you will need to get another transfer report (can usually do it online). She will have to sign as the seller and put your info as the buyer. You would send in the original papers selling to your friend, the additional transfer from your friend to you, and send in 2 transfer fees. This is how I had to transfer a paint I had. I would try to get the paperwork, or at least a bill of sale as soon as possible.


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you. How do I type up a bill of sale? What should it state? She is an 1/2 Arab. I think the other side is Saddlebred. What website do I go to for hte transfer report? 

If she can't find the paperwork, will a bill of sale do to transfer the horse into my name or do I just have her sign the transfer report?


----------



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

If she is registered you would have to go to that registry's website to look up transfer information. I am not aware of any regsitries for an Arab/Saddlebred. All you need to have to prove she is yours would be a bill of sale. You can google it and find a bunch of examples. Basically it needs to say that "I (owner) sell horse (all info) to (your name) for $. I would put something in there about no guarantees or stipulations and that the horse being sold is free and clear of all liens, and that seller has all rights to sell said horse. It doesn't have to be a long drawn out thing, just cover the major stuff.


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool. Thank you so much. 

One more non-related question...On the forum, it shows the user's picture and related info and there are two tabs: one for user and one for horses. Yours shows the horses you own (or I'm assuming that). How did you do that?

I'm really new to this and have never used a forum before. Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

At the top of the page on the search bar it says horses, click on that, then visit your barn, and I think that will put you where you need to be to add your horse. You can upload photos and add the info. Have fun!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You really do want to get a bill of sale and, if registered, transfer ownership as soon as possible. My experience has been that the longer you wait, the more hassle it becomes. As LMF said, for a bill of sale, you can just write something simple with the info yourself and ask her to sign it...doesn't need to take more than 5 minutes to complete. 
Remember, this is for your legal protection.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

you could go to google and type in bill of sale and see if you can find an online copy of one.. if you still cant find or have not gotten a bill of sale yet. i wouldnt mind copying mine and blanking out all of my info and you can print it and just add your info.. or you can type it up to look like it.. just let me know!


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

How did you pay for the horse? If you paid by cheque you can use that to help back up your claim if you have any problems. Always get a receipt!


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

The horse was free due to the divorce and she new the horse would be in good hands. Would that affect the bill of sale?


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool. Thank you so much LoveMyFinny!


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

PaintHorseMares said:


> You really do want to get a bill of sale and, if registered, transfer ownership as soon as possible. My experience has been that the longer you wait, the more hassle it becomes. As LMF said, for a bill of sale, you can just write something simple with the info yourself and ask her to sign it...doesn't need to take more than 5 minutes to complete.
> Remember, this is for your legal protection.



No joking. It has taken me two weeks to get a hold of the previous owner and I just got yelled at by her. She also says she can't find her registry paperwork and that the horse I received never was registered. How does one register a horse that has never been registered? Got the bill of sale signing set up for Sunday though. At 9 a.m. on Sunday, my mare with be officially MINE! 

I just wan this over with. :?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

When I got my qh gelding, we had a simple bill of sale (it was just one page long). If I have it, I could send you a copy of it.
He is registered, but I never received his papers, but because of the bill of sale, he is legally mine.


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

Just get something in writing.

Someone gave me a horse once. TEN YEARS later they demanded him back, saying it was a lease/loan. (No money exchanged hands.)


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

eclecticstar said:


> Thank you. How do I type up a bill of sale? What should it state? She is an 1/2 Arab. I think the other side is Saddlebred. What website do I go to for hte transfer report?
> 
> If she can't find the paperwork, will a bill of sale do to transfer the horse into my name or do I just have her sign the transfer report?


 
Arab x Saddlebred is a National Show Horse, though I do not know what percentages have to be...


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Cindyg said:


> Just get something in writing.
> 
> Someone gave me a horse once. TEN YEARS later they demanded him back, saying it was a lease/loan. (No money exchanged hands.)


 What happened? Did you get to keep him?


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

I GOT THE BILL OF SALE! Yay! I'm so happy. The owner "didn't" find the paperwork so, I don't know how to register her. At this point, I don't care as long as she can't be taken away from me. I can still do some events. 

Thank you for all who gave me advice. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

eclecticstar said:


> I GOT THE BILL OF SALE! Yay! I'm so happy. The owner "didn't" find the paperwork so, I don't know how to register her. At this point, I don't care as long as she can't be taken away from me. I can still do some events.
> 
> Thank you for all who gave me advice. Have a great weekend.


Any full body shots of her?


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Any full body shots of her?



Yes but they aren't very good. I will take some more tomorrow after the farrier comes out and put them up. Just out of curiosity, why?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

eclecticstar said:


> Yes but they aren't very good. I will take some more tomorrow after the farrier comes out and put them up. Just out of curiosity, why?


Possible registration options.


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

always get a bill of sale. do NOT rely on the registration papers as a bill of sale, because some states do NOT recognize registration papers as a bill of sale.


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

I did get the bill of sale finally. So now she is all mine. I'm so happy! Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Possible registration options.



I uploaded some full shots of her on my profile album. Feel free to take a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

eclecticstar said:


> I uploaded some full shots of her on my profile album. Feel free to take a look and let me know what you think.


 
Your best options to have papers for her are the PHR or AWS but I would put a lot more weight and muscle on her if you go the AWS route.

PHR | Performance Horse Registry

American Warmblood Society:


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Your best options to have papers for her are the PHR or AWS but I would put a lot more weight and muscle on her if you go the AWS route.
> 
> PHR | Performance Horse Registry
> 
> American Warmblood Society:


Thank you very much. I completely agree with her weight and I am working on it. I just now got her to start cantering on lunge line and have got her up to a half hour of lunging. She sat in a stall for a year with no pasture turnout and no work being done with her at all. So, I wanted to take it slow and make sure she didn't get hurt/sick. I've only had her two months. Plus, her feet were messed up because they didn't have a farrier work on her for four years. Her left rear foot was really, really bad. However, she is doing a ton better. She is even letting me mount her and walk around on her in the arena. Even trotted a few steps on Tuesday afternoon. I was so happy. Tons of progress in only eight weeks! Her body has changed quite a bit already (for the good/more muscle and weight). I'm so excited to see the horse she progresses to. My first lesson with a trainer is today. 

Have a great day.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I''m glad you got the bill of sale straightened out. I've found that it is better if money changes hands instead of being free. That gives "consideration" to the sale. When I've been given a free horse, I make a bill of sale for $1.00. An attorney friend of mine taught me that years ago.

As for the way you are bringing her along, it sounds like you are doing it the right way, nice and slow. What are you feeding her and what quantity? Have you had her teeth checked? If she was neglected for as long as you suggest, I'm thinking no dental work or worming was done. You will be surprised how much she will improve with her teeth floated - and reduce her pain. It will also curtail any problems that may develop with being bitted.


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> I''m glad you got the bill of sale straightened out. I've found that it is better if money changes hands instead of being free. That gives "consideration" to the sale. When I've been given a free horse, I make a bill of sale for $1.00. An attorney friend of mine taught me that years ago.
> 
> As for the way you are bringing her along, it sounds like you are doing it the right way, nice and slow. What are you feeding her and what quantity? Have you had her teeth checked? If she was neglected for as long as you suggest, I'm thinking no dental work or worming was done. You will be surprised how much she will improve with her teeth floated - and reduce her pain. It will also curtail any problems that may develop with being bitted.


Thank you for the info on $1 on the bill of sale. That actually makes sense to me. 

I had a complete vet check done and they said her teeth were fine. Plus, she lets me pull her mouth open and lets me feel around in there and I haven't felt/seen anything and she doesn't wince or pull back like anything is painful. However, I do plan on having another vet check done at the six month mark to see if I need to adjust anything (including some blood work). I have wormed her since I brought her home and her poop looks and smells normal. She is being fed grass hay 3 times a day, vitamins correct for her weight, grain, and some rice bran. Before I started feeding the rice bran, she wasn't having any spunk. After I started feeding the rice bran, she started having spunk when I lunged her. She doesn't play at all when I lunge her and it really makes me sad. I don't want her to be wild and crazy or hot but I want her to have fun and not think it is all boring. She is starting to now. At least now she holds her tail up and is more alert. She definitely loves when I come out. When she is out to pasture and sees my car, she comes running up to the gate and waits or if she is in the stall, she whines if I don't greet her. I love it! She takes the bit wonderfully. Doesn't fight at all. Eventually I will put her in a side pull/bitless bridle but I want both of us to lean the technical stuff first. We both have a lot of learning to do. 

She loves her treats though. She holds up her right front leg as if saying "Please" and tucks her head in, batting her eyes. It is so adorable. On Tuesday, I had set her apple on the can next to the tack room door and I was going to take her for a walk after lunging. Barn rules are that we close the tack room door before we go for walks. So, I led her over there to close the door, forgetting the apple was there. Well, she sure saw it and took a bite of the apple. The way she did it was so cute that I couldn't scold her. She took the huge bite (I buy the big, tasty ones for her-yeah, she's spoiled already) but had the bit in her mouth, so the piece of apple wouldn't fit and she had to "spit" it out. I heald out my hand to help her with it and she puts it in my hand and takes a smaller bite. I put the rest of it on the can again, since it wasn't time for her to have it anyway, and let her have the smaller piece. It was so cute. Maybe won't be next time but I sure laughed this time. She has personnality and I want her to show it in all aspects of training and riding. I hope she does. 

Wow! Can you tell I love talking about her. I'll quit now. lol


----------



## kidd09 (May 23, 2009)

*bill of sale*

I have a blank bill of sale I keep for when I purchase a horse. If you want you can email me and I can send you a copy to print.


----------

